# Red Cherry Shrimp and Assassin Snail take over



## isellcars (May 16, 2012)

I have a 90g tank that is planted and all seemed well for a long time. I put some RCS and Assassin Snails in the tank and its now a huge mistake. I think I have close to 200 RCS now in the main tank and the sump tank. Also about 50 snails if not more. I plan to remove all the Java Moss but I can't remove all the shrimp and snails by hand. So my question is what fish would anybody recommend I get to "eat" the ones that are left over? Now I do have a community tank so I need the new one to get along with the rest of its tank mates.


----------



## 1077 (Nov 7, 2011)

200 shrimp in 90 gal is not that many.
I 've got easily twice that in 80 gal.
Can you not sell,trade some of the shrimp?
Assassin snail's here ,go for around four U.S. dollar's.
Just placed a dozen in my 80 gal and hope they breed so I can trade some for fish store credit.
Juvenile Raphael Catfish would gobble up shrimp's in no time, but would also eat small fish when it got adult size.
Apistogramma would also eat young shrimp,not sure about adult's.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Why is it a problem to have lots of shrimp and assassin snails? Do you not like them?


----------



## isellcars (May 16, 2012)

Just thought it was too many but from what others are telling me, it's not. 
Going to move some to the sump tank with some moss and let them take over that.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

You should be fine with those numbers. In a 90 gal you could have many many hundreds of shrimp. I had probably 150 or more in a 10 gallon, along with 15-30 assassin snails. They don't hurt your tank at all, and are fun to watch. As Hitchhiker's guide says, "Don't Panic!"


----------



## Capt. Colton (Aug 22, 2008)

Plus assassin snails look really cool!


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

I would sell them! Their is always a market for the right price.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Definitely sell them! Pet stores would probably take some for credit or cash, too- there's not a particularly large commercial market that distributes them.


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

If you want to catch the buggers use the soda bottle trap. Get a 16oz plastic soda bottle, lop the top off, invert it and slide it back into the soda bottle. Bait the trap with some food and sink it to the bottom of the tank. Wait overnight and harvest shrimp in the morning.



isellcars said:


> I have a 90g tank that is planted and all seemed well for a long time. I put some RCS and Assassin Snails in the tank and its now a huge mistake. I think I have close to 200 RCS now in the main tank and the sump tank. Also about 50 snails if not more. I plan to remove all the Java Moss but I can't remove all the shrimp and snails by hand. So my question is what fish would anybody recommend I get to "eat" the ones that are left over? Now I do have a community tank so I need the new one to get along with the rest of its tank mates.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

+1 to Farrenator.

Also, you can take a cylindrical take-out container and cut holes near the bottom edge, but slightly off the ground still. Weight it down, then put food in it. Sometimes traps work a little better if the snails/shrimp don't have to climb as much. This version worked well for me.


----------

